# Gaming-fähiges, leistungsstarkes Notebook



## tomcras (2. Februar 2011)

*Gaming-fähiges, leistungsstarkes Notebook*

Da ich ab September in die Berufsschule (Verwaltungsfachangestellter) komme, benötige ich ein Notebook, dass *mobil* gute Dienste erweist, auf dem man aber auch mal GTA 4 gut zocken könnte.

Hier meine Anforderungen:

13 oder 15 Zoll (eher 15^^)
Geeignet für aktuelle Spiele ohne ruckeln und filme
4GB Ram (mindestens..)
DVD oder Blu ray laufwerk
leistungsmäßig strapazierfähig
office & adobe photoshop cs5 sollten flüssig laufen.

Ja, das wars auch schon.
Preislich liegt die Schmerzensgrenze bei 1.300€

P.S. Was haltet ihr von den Deviltech Notebooks?

Vielen Dank für eure antworten


----------



## Foels (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaming-fähiges, leistungsstarkes Notebook*

Hi,

stand vor einem ähnlichen Problem und hab mich für den entschieden:

Artikel, welche den Suchkriterien entsprechen, www.comart-computer.de


----------



## schneiderbernd (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaming-fähiges, leistungsstarkes Notebook*



tomcras schrieb:


> Da ich ab September in die Berufsschule (Verwaltungsfachangestellter) komme, benötige ich ein Notebook, dass *mobil* gute Dienste erweist, auf dem man aber auch mal GTA 4 gut zocken könnte.
> 
> Hier meine Anforderungen:
> 
> ...


Na für GTA4 brauchste ne anständige Graka...nun haste noch das Prob mit den neuen Intel Mainboards...mh...würde einfach mal noch ein wenig warten!


----------



## tomcras (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaming-fähiges, leistungsstarkes Notebook*



Foels schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> stand vor einem ähnlichen Problem und hab mich für den entschieden:
> 
> Artikel, welche den Suchkriterien entsprechen, www.comart-computer.de



Der hört sich richtig gut an, nur der Akku hält höchstens 3,5 Stunden und das ist zu wenig.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaming-fähiges, leistungsstarkes Notebook*

Also, das Acer Timeline, das Eol hier in dem Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...r-max-600-mit-einigen-spezialwuenschen-3.html gekauft hat, wäre zwar nicht so stark wie eines, das über 1000€ zu haben wäre, aber es ist für den Preis von nur 600€ extrem gut und hat ne sehr lange AKkulaufzeit. Das würde für GTA4 dann halt nur auf mittel/low bei ca. 30-40FPS reichen. 

Aber ne gute Akkulaufzeit UND eine spielefähige Karte ist extrem schwer zu finden. Also, ne Karte die besser ist als die 5650 im Acer...  


Frage wäre aber: willst Du WIRKLICH unbedingt per Notebook spielen? Denn wenn Du ein Büronotebook für die Ausbildung für ca. 600€ holst und vom Rest nen PC, dann wäre der PC stärker als jedes 1300€-Notebook.


----------



## tomcras (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaming-fähiges, leistungsstarkes Notebook*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Frage wäre aber: willst Du WIRKLICH unbedingt per Notebook spielen? Denn wenn Du ein Büronotebook für die Ausbildung für ca. 600€ holst und vom Rest nen PC, dann wäre der PC stärker als jedes 1300€-Notebook.



Einen Pc will ich mir zzt. nicht kaufen. (Mein Pc daheim: 
•  Asus P5E deluxe high end Mainboard, FW, GB-Lan, Raid
•  CPU Intel Q8400 4 x 2.66 GHz (4x CPU Kerne mit HyperThreading)
•  Kühler für Intel CPU
•  4096 MB DDR2 Speicher
•  VGA-Karte Palit GeForce GTX 460 Sonic Platinum OC mit 1024 MB DDR5 Speicher (overclocked) 
•  LG LS50 DVD-Brenner, Multiformat mit Lightscribe, incl. Brennsoftware
•  1000 GB ( 1TB ) Festplatte S-ATA2)

GTA in mittleren Auflösungen reicht völlig,  da ich den Laptop ja fast nur nutze, wenn ich unterwegs bin.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaming-fähiges, leistungsstarkes Notebook*

Gut, Du KÖNNTEST dann das besagte Timeline mal ausprobieren, ob es Dir von der Power reicht. Wenn ja, dann haste viel Geld gespart. Wenn nein, dann muss halt ne bessere graka her, und dann wird es wiederum mit dem Akku schwer, da hast Du selten mehr als 3Std... 

Du kannst auch, da Dein Budget ja groß genug ist, ein Timeline nehmen, dass nen core i5 hat (das von Eol_Ruin hat "nur" nen i3), kostet dann halt nicht nur 600€: 5650 timeline in Notebooks & Tablets/13.1" bis 16.4" TFT Core i5 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## tomcras (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaming-fähiges, leistungsstarkes Notebook*

was haltet ihr von Dell Studio XPS 15 DELL Studio XPS 15 Notebook 8GB HDMI Intel Core i7 Win7 bei eBay.de: (endet 04.03.11 13:50:01 MEZ)


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaming-fähiges, leistungsstarkes Notebook*

Die Graka wäre je nach SPiel ein bisschen besser, aber auch mal schlechter als eine AMD 5650 wie im Timeline. Siehe auch hier: NVIDIA GeForce GT 435M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  da ist GTA4 aber leider nicht dabei. Hier die 5650: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Und Akkulaufzeit beim Dell: keine Ahnung... aber 100pro nicht so gut wie beim timeline


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaming-fähiges, leistungsstarkes Notebook*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Graka wäre je nach SPiel ein bisschen besser, aber auch mal schlechter als eine AMD 5650 wie im Timeline. Siehe auch hier: NVIDIA GeForce GT 435M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  da ist GTA4 aber leider nicht dabei. Hier die 5650: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
> 
> Und Akkulaufzeit beim Dell: keine Ahnung... aber 100pro nicht so gut wie beim timeline



Wobei man aber auch sagen muß das das Timeline wenn die HD 5650 aktiv ist und dann mit Akku gespielt wird - wie jedes andere Notebook auch - in 0,nix leer ist.

Bei meinem TimelineX dauerts ca. 100min bei einem Spiel wie z.B. Ski Challenge mit 80% Helligkeit.
Bei Crysis wirds wohl noch etwas weniger sein.

Aber das ist bei mobilen Spielen schon recht viel.
Die meisten Gaming-Notebooks laufen mit dem mitgelieferten Akku nur ca ne Stunde unter voller 3D-Last.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaming-fähiges, leistungsstarkes Notebook*

Ja gut, ich geh bei langer Akkulaufzeit als Feature selbstverständlich von normalem Office-Betrieb aus. Beim gamen sollte jedem klar sein, dass das so gut wie gar nicht lange hält (also genau richtig zum Durchspielen eines aktuellen Egoshooters   )


----------



## tomcras (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaming-fähiges, leistungsstarkes Notebook*

Ich hab mich nochmals im Internet informiert und bin beim Deviltech Hellfire (link) hängen geblieben.
Hat damit jemand erfahrung?

Also, meine Konfiguration sähe so aus:

17,3" 1920 x 1080 Full-HD LED Backlight-Widescreen Glare Technologie (gibt nur den)
Intel® Mobile Core i7 2630QM / 6MB L3 Cache, 2.00GHz - 2.90GHz Turbo Modus
6 GB - 1 x 4096 MB 1x 2048 Hochleistung - DDR3 SDRAM mit 1333 MHz
nVIDIA® Optimus Technologie! nVIDIA® GeForce® GT540M mit 1GB Videospeicher
640 GB 7.200 U/Min SATA
Blu-Ray-Laufwerk: 2x Blu-Ray Lesen 4x Dual Layer DVD+/-RW / 16x CD-R
Integriertes 10/1000Mb Gigabit Ethernet und 56K V.92 Modem
Intel® High-Definition Audio (24-bit, 192KHz) mit Surround Sound
Integrierte DevilTech Wireless-Karte
Integrierte 2.0 Megapixel Kamera
Integriertes Bluetooth-Modul

Für insgesamt 1026€ (ohne Windows 7)
Ist bei Deviltech Preis/Leistungssieger.
Der Akku soll auch lang halten. Nur wie lang stand nicht angegeben...

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaming-fähiges, leistungsstarkes Notebook*

Das hat aber 17 Zoll, Du wolltest doch an sich nur 15 Zoll maximal ^^   Und wie die Akkulaufzeit ist, da müßte man sich dann halt schon schlau machen. Bei SO einem Notebooks wären 3-3.5 Std. in der Praxis schon "gut", da normalerweise eher unter 3Std normal wären.


Für das Geld würdest Du halt auch ein Acer 7745 bekommen, das gibt es auch mit Bluray schon unter 1000€ mit ner AMD 5850, die ist besser als eine 540m. 5850 in Notebooks & Tablets/ab 17" TFT 17.3", Blu-ray (BD-ROM)/Blu-ray (BD-R/RE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  windows wäre da halt dabei. Vlt kannst Du ja die Lizenz an einen Bekannten verkaufen. 

5850: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ (die "schlechteren" Werte nehmen, da die Version der 5850 in den Acern GDDR3 hat und nicht GDDR5) und die 540m: NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Und wenn man da auf die INtel-Graka umschaltet, sind bis zu 5Std Akku drin: Acer Aspire 7745G-5464G50Mnks Notebook im Test Multimedianer mit Gamerblut in den Adern auf notebookjournal.de


----------



## tomcras (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaming-fähiges, leistungsstarkes Notebook*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das hat aber 17 Zoll, Du wolltest doch an sich nur 15 Zoll maximal ^^   Und wie die Akkulaufzeit ist, da müßte man sich dann halt schon schlau machen. Bei SO einem Notebooks wären 3-3.5 Std. in der Praxis schon "gut", da normalerweise eher unter 3Std normal wären.
> 
> 
> Für das Geld würdest Du halt auch ein Acer 7745 bekommen, das gibt es auch mit Bluray schon unter 1000€ mit ner AMD 5850, die ist besser als eine 540m. 5850 in Notebooks & Tablets/ab 17" TFT 17.3", Blu-ray (BD-ROM)/Blu-ray (BD-R/RE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  windows wäre da halt dabei. Vlt kannst Du ja die Lizenz an einen Bekannten verkaufen.
> ...



Sorry,, aber von den dreien sagt mir keins zu.
Wie wäre dieses:
Asus X5MSV-SX197V 39,6 cm Notebook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## schneiderbernd (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaming-fähiges, leistungsstarkes Notebook*

Du beim Medimax gabs die Tage das Asus G51 JX mit nem I7-und GTX460m für 1100€


----------



## tomcras (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaming-fähiges, leistungsstarkes Notebook*



schneiderbernd schrieb:


> Du beim Medimax gabs die Tage das Asus G51 JX mit nem I7-und GTX460m für 1100€



Ich habe endlich was für in 15 Zoll gefunden mit i7 und GTX 460m.

MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6811 (MD 97624)


----------



## schneiderbernd (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaming-fähiges, leistungsstarkes Notebook*



tomcras schrieb:


> Ich habe endlich was für in 15 Zoll gefunden mit i7 und GTX 460m.
> 
> MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6811 (MD 97624)


no way...für das Geld bekommste wie gesagt bessere Marken mit selbiger Ausstattung als diesen Medion Mist..Qualitativ der absolute Unfug!!! Mein Kumpel hat dieses Erazer geholt...nach zwei Wochen haben sich einige Tasten gelöst und beim normalen zu machen ist das Display gesprungen....no Way Medion!!!


----------



## Frost (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaming-fähiges, leistungsstarkes Notebook*

Hi, da ich in Zukunft öfter Zug reise, wollt ich mir auch mal so'n High End Quatsch anschaffen.

Die GTX485M sollte drin sein und der i7-2920XM.
Habe 3 Sites gesehen, wo man das konfigurieren kann:
XMX-shop.de
mysn.de
deviltech.de

Vom Preisgefüge her:
Günstigster ist mysn.de
Teuerster ist deviltech.de

Leider kann mysn noch keine GTX 485M einbauen und gibt auch keinen Liefertermin an.
XMX sagt zumindest mal was von März 2011.
Deviltech gibt leider gar keine Lieferzeiten an. Nach meinen Erfahrungen bedeutet so was nix gutes.

Der Rest liefert bietet gar keine GTX485M an
Wollte mir scho fast das Erazer holen, danke für den guten Tip.

Da ich nu immer noch keine GTX486M mit Sandy Bridge bestellen kann, wäre ich über gute Hinweise sehr dankbar. 
Lege übrigens wert of non-glare, aber so was scheint ja auch absolut nicht kaufbar zu sein...


----------



## Pixelplanet (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaming-fähiges, leistungsstarkes Notebook*

nur so als hinweiß

falls ihr vor habt mit den notebooks im akku betrieb zu zocken, vergesst es

wenn der Akku beim Zocken länder als 30 min hält habt ihr schon glück


----------



## Jogibär (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaming-fähiges, leistungsstarkes Notebook*

Kann ich nur bestätigen, ich habe eins mit 2 x GTX 460M, habe es auch mal ausprobiert nur mit Akku zu zocken, ca. 45 Minuten, dann war Schluss. Im Moment sind non-glare Bildschirme wirklich rar, bis Ende vorigen Jahres war es noch nicht der Fall. Würde Dir aber auf jeden Fall raten, keinen glare zu kaufen, sonst kannst Du im Sommer Dein Notebook als Spiegel benutzen.


----------



## Speedguru (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaming-fähiges, leistungsstarkes Notebook*

Hey, 

vielleicht ist das was für dich: Notebooks > MSI > Gaming-Serie > MSI GX660R-i5647LW7P bei notebooksbilliger.de

MFG

Speed


----------

